# Rope in Numbers below #5



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe the rope is neatly stuffed and closed, having only washed out of the abandoned boat during the swim?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Keep your fucking rope carabinered in your boat. If I find a lost rope in the river and it has a name on it I will personally dot your eye. Be safe, educated and have your shit in order before you drop in.


----------



## Opes (Nov 3, 2011)

lmyers said:


> Keep your fucking rope carabinered in your boat. If I find a lost rope in the river and it has a name on it I will personally dot your eye. Be safe, educated and have your shit in order before you drop in.


It was clipped on the Pilar of my boat as well as the factory pyrahna strap and clip around it . Took a long swim and it was gone. It was neatly stuffed in bag, not deployed. I called the park service and told them about my swim and lost rope. Sorry for confusion. I would have not left the river if I had any idea where it may have ended up or it was deployed.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't hook your rope to a pilar.... Is that a solid piece of your boat? No, they come out regularly when people swim.... I will try to not be a dick anymore, but I am on the Ark several days a week and will be beyond pissed if your stupidity puts myself or one of my friends in danger. Please learn from this experience and DO NOT REPEAT IT.


----------



## Opes (Nov 3, 2011)

lmyers said:


> Don't hook your rope to a pilar.... Is that a solid piece of your boat? No, they come out regularly when people swim.... I will try to not be a dick anymore, but I am on the Ark several days a week and will be beyond pissed if your stupidity puts myself or one of my friends in danger. Please learn from this experience and DO NOT REPEAT IT.


I hear you man. Not trying to leave hazards for anyone. I learned several valuable lessons before, during, and after my beat down. I hope it is found safely still in the bag. I understand your frustration, especially with no explanation in my original post.

SYOTR


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Come on Logan. Yes it sucks that this dude lost his rope. for all of us on the Ark. But it sounds like Opes did everything he could after it was lost and made legit efforts to keep it in his boat in the first place. I mean lets be honest how many people take the extra effort to call the river rangers. Water is getting big right now and when you are running the harder stuff at that level shit happens sometimes.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

one legged wonder said:


> Come on Logan. Yes it sucks that this dude lost his rope. for all of us on the Ark. But it sounds like Opes did everything he could after it was lost and made legit efforts to keep it in his boat in the first place. I mean lets be honest how many people take the extra effort to call the river rangers. Water is getting big right now and when you are running the harder stuff at that level shit happens sometimes.


I'm surprised to hear you say that Heidi. I do stay in pretty constant contact with the AHRA regarding hazards because they have always been fantastic about removing them, and I hope everyone else does too...and they are there to do so because the Ark sees so much traffic, its not a creek, its a state park and something like half a million people go down Browns alone, lots of kids, and lots of people who boat it at a variety of flows. I am being hard on the OP, but I hope some other boaters also read this and think "shit, its a high water year, maybe I should learn how to actually handle/secure my rope properly"...


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope your right man, Cause ya lost ropes in the river are scary and should be dealt with. Maybe people will read this and think that. But you know i also seeing people reading both of these threads and it scarring them off from posting about lost hazards. Nobody likes to be kicked when they're down and already know that they seriously F****D up.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I see your point.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I think we have beat this horse enough, he obviously understand the importance of this. Everyone has made valid points here, but cut the man a break. I also like that no one except myself asked the pointed question of whether it was stuffed or not (makes a huge difference in how agitated I get). 

Basically, STFU and boat within your ability level and have some fucking fun.

End rant...




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I should apologize for the "dot your eye" comment...threats of any kind are unacceptable. I just wanted to emphasize the importance of what has become all too common of a problem.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

lmyers said:


> I should apologize for the "dot your eye" comment...threats of any kind are unacceptable. I just wanted to emphasize the importance of what has become all too common of a problem.



That was the best part! Forget all this warm fuzzy mntnbuzz shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

